

Facebook acts on follower trade - ruchika_mk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8370302.stm
I believe this will help in saving and securing future of social networking.
======
ruchika_mk
I believe this will help in saving and securing the future of social
networking.

